# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Site was down yesterday

## David LoPan

Could not get the page to load for several hours yesterday. It did try to take me to a forum that looked a lot like this one. 

Also have been getting this. 
Database Error	Database error
The Anabolic Steroids - Steroid .com Forums database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the forums.steroid.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
The forums.steroid.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## Obs

> Could not get the page to load for several hours yesterday. It did try to take me to a forum that looked a lot like this one. 
> 
> Also have been getting this. 
> Database Error	Database error
> The Anabolic Steroids - Steroid .com Forums database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the forums.steroid.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> ...


It has been doing it hit and miss a lot lately.

----------

